# aquatic entomology link



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

any body have a good aquatic entomology site that has the real names of the bugs? i m taking a aquatic entomology course at stone lab this summer and need to refresh with the sciencitific names


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://users.eastlink.ca/~dryfly/hatchtax.htm


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Might check out www.troutnut.com I belive is the site the young man is also I belive in the field you are doing Later Matt


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks, they will help


----------



## dsalvi (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.fishermonk.com/


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

I've have been making a collection of the Vermilion river insects. I've been keying them to the genus level (going to species is very picky and difficult). So far I've have found many different mayfly and caddis flies. Alot of stoneflies are in the river, but of the same genus. Alot of Dipterans (midges belong to) and beetles are in the river also, but I have not keyed any so far.

When I have a long enough list, I will post it.

I also went to the Clear Fork and found the same mayflies and caddis, but no stoneflies and found a few sowbugs.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

No stoneflies in Clear Fork? What part of it were you at?


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

In the state park, downstream of the bridge, infront of the little island in the river. I was surprised not to find any stoneflies. I looked for about an hour. Stoneflies need a high amount of dissolved oxygen to survive, aquatic sowbugs can survive in lower levels of oxygen.

I want to go back there again and see if I can find any.

How has the fishing been there?


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

from late May to early July
Mayflys (Ephemeroptera)
Ephemeridae _Ephemera sp._; Oligonneuriidae _Isonychia bicolor_ ; Ephemerellidae _Eurylophella sp._ ; Heptageniidae _Stenonema spp._ (march browns and 3 other species) _Stenacron sp._ (cahills i believe) and Baetidae _Baetis sp._ (Blue-wing olive)

Stoneflys (Plecoptera)
Perildae _Beloneuria, Anacroneuria, others_ 
Caddis (Trichoptera)
Hydropsychidae _Hydropsyche spp._ green with darker head
Philopotamidae _Chimarra sp._ yellow with red/orange head

Damsel (Odonata - Zygoptera)
Coenagrionidae _Argiua and Amphiagrion spp._ 
Calopterygidae _Calopteryx spp._


----------



## HillShepherd (Jul 6, 2005)

Ahhh, there are stones in the Clear Fork. A friend and his son have collected many large stonefly nymphs 1-1.5" by kick seining (had a few for the youth fly fishing clinic that the Clear Fork TU hosts). You might try where pine run enters the clearfork. 

There is also a small black stone hatch there early spring.


----------

